# The l. Ron Hubbard of classical music= mad novelist that form a sect of his own?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Are there crazy folks among classical music sphere take the specimen of David Myatt, he was a neo-nazi, a raddical muslim a ardent satanist than a neo-platonist wtf, if you ask me i never seen someone this crazy?

Or l ron hubbard and lord Xenu




:lol:

Are they among classical composer people this crazy, just curieous??


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Never heard of him before and had to go Google. He makes L. Ron Hubbard look like Carl Sagan by comparison.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

Depends on the definition of crazy. Some might say that for example Messiaen's contemplations on the eternal Church of Christ in the modern era are completely nuts.

But I don't know of any satatistic neo-platonist composer. I'd love to know one!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Oddly, in my (much) younger days, I considered L. Ron Hubbard to be among the best writers of science fiction. But that didn't pay very well, of course.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Lenny you made my day hahaha :lol: thanks buddy and thanks guys, laughter is good for the heart 
:tiphat: salute


----------

